# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Warty ready to Retire

## TheFridge

<p>After eighteen months of faithful service, Ubuntu 4.10 (aka the Warty Warthog), will be end-of-lifed on 30 April 2005. Matt Zimmerman made the expected <a href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-March/000061.html">notice</a> on the announcement mailing list, along with the upgrade path for those of you still running Warty:</p>
<blockquote ><p>The supported upgrade path from Ubuntu 4.10 is via Ubuntu 5.04. Instructions and caveats for the upgrade may be found at <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes">Hoary Upgrade Notes</a>.  Note that upgrades to version 5.10 and beyond are only supported in multiple steps, via an upgrade first to 5.04, then to 5.10.
</p></blockquote>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## timothy

> <p>After eighteen months of faithful service, Ubuntu 4.10 (aka the Warty Warthog), will be end-of-lifed on 30 April 2005.</p>
> 
> *Link To Original Article*


Surely that's 30 April 2006, right?  :Smile: 

timothy

----------


## arthpix

Mailing list states 2006, little misstyping here  :Smile:  

Anyway, how many people do you think use Warty? I think they are few, if  any. Upgrading is a simple apt-get command away.

----------


## iAlta

if they have internet connection...

----------


## mtron

warty was a dam good first release! 

it was the first distro that stood on my hd  and with warty i became a real linux lover. now a bit more than one year later i learned to love linux (especially ubuntu and debian) and hell i kicked microsoft off my harddisk. 

Thanks to all the developers, and all the people in the forum & the mailing lists. keep up the good work! 

One soul saved  :Cool:

----------

